# Roms Customizing



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

Well for about a week now I been playing with multiple buils of roms & I found I like certain features from one and the other and some I didnt.

I would love to get the features I like and avoid the ones I dont like.

Personally I know some are not a fan of the TW4 Launcher but I think it rocks.

I also like how Humble boots with the little android and there battery indicater option.

I like how Gummy has the old school shutdown like a tv and there stylish themes

I also like my orginal stock widgets like Buddies Now , Weathbug Clock, & Feeds and Updates.

So if anyone has any ideor any help so i can pretty much csutomize my charge with these features that would be great


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"babyjake said:


> Well for about a week now I been playing with multiple buils of roms & I found I like certain features from one and the other and some I didnt.
> 
> I would love to get the features I like and avoid the ones I dont like.
> 
> ...


Well.... the best way is to learn to build. Ask all devs for permission to use anything that they made, even if its for personal use only. Also if you don't want to build full roms, learn how to repackage and implement what you like into a base stock rom and go from there. I asked kejar if I could use his gummy FE build just to tear down l, study, rebuilt, etc. Ask him. He's super cool about froyo builds. You can.learn a lot just by tinkering and studying his work. Learn adb too.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Everything you listed, can be pulled from the Rom of choice, simply by unzipping it and plugging into your rom of choice. If you can give me exact details of what you want out of specific roms, I can try to help you compile one you like. Like Anon said just ask. Most Devs won't care. Especially if it's for personal use.


----------



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Everything you listed, can be pulled from the Rom of choice, simply by unzipping it and plugging into your rom of choice. If you can give me exact details of what you want out of specific roms, I can try to help you compile one you like. Like Anon said just ask. Most Devs won't care. Especially if it's for personal use.


Hey that would be great.
Pretty much what was stated is what Im looking to do. 
Launcher - I find TW4 Launcher to be my favorite launcher presently. 
Widgets - Buddies Now, Feeds and Updates (Please no Pink Header Lmao) , Weather Widget (Been Playing with these)
Bootup - Humble Android Green Dude (Thats just Cool)
Recovery - Restart to Recovery (without holding combo)
Battery Icon - I like Humbles or Gummy % indicater
Theme Style - Gummy morer or less I like the differnet color options very shick

I know its like taking alot of different things form everywhere but man these devolpers do come up with some nice stuff !


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, that's pretty easy aside from the TW4 Launcher. You would have to ask Danalo1979 to use his boot animation ... although i'm not sure if it's his or not (I don't and won't use Humble for personal reasons). Pull the .apks for the stock widgets you want, or ask for them in these forums. I would suggest using Gummy, as most of the things you're asking for are available in that rom already. Put the boot animation from Humble on top of it, add the stock widgets via .apk. Then you should be where you want to be, aside from the TW4 Launcher.


----------



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Well, that's pretty easy aside from the TW4 Launcher. You would have to ask Danalo1979 to use his boot animation ... although i'm not sure if it's his or not (I don't and won't use Humble for personal reasons). Pull the .apks for the stock widgets you want, or ask for them in these forums. I would suggest using Gummy, as most of the things you're asking for are available in that rom already. Put the boot animation from Humble on top of it, add the stock widgets via .apk. Then you should be where you want to be, aside from the TW4 Launcher.


Hey was thinking of doing that I know some of the stock apps are having some compability issues with the new frameworks from what I heard, I couldnt get them to work right


----------



## markkitos (Jul 24, 2011)

Babyjake,
I am like you in I like the same things

I have Buddies Now & the stock weather widget saved but don't know how to get them to show up when I'm on a custom Rom.
I am now running stock, bloated EP1W romso they are there but if I go to another rom I can't get them to show up. 
One is saved as .apk & the other is a zip file

Have you figured out how to use them??


----------



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

markkitos said:


> Babyjake,
> I am like you in I like the same things
> 
> I have Buddies Now & the stock weather widget saved but don't know how to get them to show up when I'm on a custom Rom.
> ...


The Buddies now I was able to find an APK and for the Feeds & Updates (its pink though) 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=14907138&postcount=549


----------

